# اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*اسماء قديسين بالجليتر ادخل وخدلك اسم شفيعك 












































منقول​*


----------



## kokielpop (26 يونيو 2008)

*اللـــــــــــــــــه 
بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

اسماء رائعة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*


kokielpop قال:



اللـــــــــــــــــه 
بجد شكراااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

اسماء رائعة ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اى خدمة ازكرنى فى صلاتك بقى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## nodi (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*جميل اوى اوى يا انجى*
*ربنا يعوضك و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

nodi قال:



جميل اوى اوى يا انجى
ربنا يعوضك و يفرح قلبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياانجى 
هاخد واحده احطها فى التوقيع 
طبعا موافقه (ماتقدريش تقولى غير كده )
هههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا بجد 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اسماء قديسين بالجليتر ادخل وخدلك اسم شفيعك​*
> 
> 
> _*
> ...



*انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها جليتر*
*انما جليتر واسم البابا كيرلس ومارمينا فيه*
*دى بقى مش عارفة اشكرك عليها ازاااااااااااى*
*ميرسي ياقمر*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

حلوين اووووووووووووووووووووووى يا انجى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

kokoman قال:



رووووووووووووووووووووعه ياانجى 
هاخد واحده احطها فى التوقيع 
طبعا موافقه (ماتقدريش تقولى غير كده )
هههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا بجد 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...



انا اقدر اتكلم 
حكم القوى 
يباشا ده احنا نوصلهم لحد البيت​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا اقدر اتكلم *
> *حكم القوى *
> 
> *يباشا ده احنا نوصلهم لحد البيت *​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:



انا بموت فى حاجة اسمها جليتر
انما جليتر واسم البابا كيرلس ومارمينا فيه
دى بقى مش عارفة اشكرك عليها ازاااااااااااى
ميرسي ياقمر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة

أنقر للتوسيع...


يباشا انت توامر وانا انفذ وانا 
مبسوطة خالص انك لقيتى الى بتدورى عليهم [/center]*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

candy Shop قال:



حلوين اووووووووووووووووووووووى يا انجى

ميرسى يا قمر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يارب يخليكى ياكاندى 
نورتينى ياعسل​*


----------



## *malk (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*




ميرسىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

بجد حلوة شكرا الكي وردة الرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

keky قال:






ميرسىىىىىىىىىى

أنقر للتوسيع...



العف ياقمر نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

bnota_zr†a قال:







بجد حلوة شكرا الكي وردة الرب ينور حياتكي​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يارب يخليكى مرسية على الدعوة الحلوة دى 
ربنا يخليكى ليا ياقمر وتدعلى على طول​*


----------



## jumanji (28 يونيو 2008)

thnx ya anog


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

jumanji قال:



			thnx Ya Anog

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ليك نورتنى​*


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (30 يونيو 2008)

حلوة اوى الصور دى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
وكلهم بحبهم

شكرا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

مسيحية للأبد قال:



حلوة اوى الصور دى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك

أنقر للتوسيع...



مرسية يامسيحية نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

vetaa قال:



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
وكلهم بحبهم

شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يافيتا ياعمرى وهما كلهم بيحبوكى 
ياقمر​*


----------



## nonaa (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

الاسماء تحفه بجد
عايزين اكتر كماااان​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

nonaa قال:



الاسماء تحفه بجد
عايزين اكتر كماااان​

أنقر للتوسيع...



الله يخليكى ياقمر وهحاول يا حبيبتى اجيبلكم تانى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:



			شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عفوا​*


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على صور الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك

_*واذكرونى فى صلاواتكوو*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

كوك قال:



سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على صور الجميل

وربنا يبارك حياتك

واذكرونى فى صلاواتكوو​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياكوك لمرورك نورتنى ياباشا 

وصلاة العدراء والقديسين ومارجرجس​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

حلووووووويين جدا يا انجى 

شكرا ليكى ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

_*

marmar_maroo قال:



حلووووووويين جدا يا انجى 

شكرا ليكى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى الاجمل ياحبيبتى​*_


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2008)

حلوين جدا ياانجى

ميرسى اوووى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اسماء قديسين بالجليتر بس ايه روعة ادخل وشوف*

*

happy angel قال:



حلوين جدا ياانجى

ميرسى اوووى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


العف ياباشا ملك حضرتك​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلوين اووووووووووووووووووووووى يا انجى شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكلهم حلو اوى يا انجى
ميرسى  ليكى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_*

مسعد خليل قال:



حلوين اووووووووووووووووووووووى يا انجى شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ليك يامسعد ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_*

swety koky girl قال:



شكلهم حلو اوى يا انجى
ميرسى  ليكى ربنا يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى الاحلى ياكوكى ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين اوى يا نو جة


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دا    ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومنتظرين الجديد والمزيد


----------



## ابنه الملك (20 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوووووووووووووووين جدا انجى تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل جدددااااااااااااااا اخت engy_love_jesus
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*

ايرينى جورج قال:



حلوين اوى يا نو جة

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يا ارينى لمرورك نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_*

الامير الحزين قال:



			اية الجمال دا    ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ومنتظرين الجديد والمزيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجمل مرورك يا امير ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*

ابنه الملك قال:



			حلوووووووووووووووين جدا انجى تسلم ايدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يا ابنة الملك لمرورك نورتينى​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*

كليمو قال:



جميل جدددااااااااااااااا اخت engy_love_jesus
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا مبسوطة انهم عجبوا حضرتك اوى 

مرسية لمرورك نورتينى​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عسل يا انجى تسلم ايدك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (25 نوفمبر 2008)

_*

خاطى ونادم قال:



			عسل يا انجى تسلم ايدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انتى الى عسل ياجميل كل سنة وانتى طيبة ياقمر​*_


----------

